# 2 speed bendix shifter cable on 1059 speedster



## blue6218 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi there, I just acquired a 1959 schwinn speedster with a 2 speed manual shifter.  The only problem is the shift lever is on the top bar and I want to move it to the handlebar.  Do I need a special bendix cable or can I use any cable?  Thanks for any help you can give me....John


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 13, 2011)

Bendix 2 speed hubs do indeed need a special cable.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 13, 2011)

Your best bet is to buy the proper cable. For that application you will probably need the longest they made, which is 60 inch. There are usually some available on ebay, but don't expect to find one real cheap.


----------



## BWbiker (Mar 13, 2011)

blue6218 said:


> Hi there, I just acquired a 1959 schwinn speedster with a 2 speed manual shifter.  The only problem is the shift lever is on the top bar and I want to move it to the handlebar.  Do I need a special bendix cable or can I use any cable?  Thanks for any help you can give me....John



 I have a complete same vintage Monark Rocket with that set up. The Bendix assy. is the nicest part of the bike and functions well. $100 + shipping. Brad


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a new old stock cable if your interested.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a 60" cable if you'd just like to trade


----------

